# any coding jobs in los angeles?



## marivic_cinco@yahoo.com (Oct 13, 2010)

i am newly certified coder and jobless.. we have been mislead with the fact the there are coding jobs available anywhere? but where? company's wont hire inexperience coder... any suggestions and any recommendation...


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Oct 14, 2010)

*Coding Experience*

The best thing to do is to take your resume and go to every hospital, clinic, urgent care, doctor's office and ask for an internship for 6 months is you can. Those six months will give you a better chance of getting a job afterwards. 

Most hospitals will let you volunteer for a few months and if you prove yourself, there is a high % of being hired. They can start you off in coding for their labs and then work your way up to more challenging depts. 

That way you are exposed to different depts. In your local chapter meetings they always announce job openings, get to know the chapter officers and the other members, network.


Good Luck, things will get better, they cannot get worst.

Emmie Gouvisis CPC-A


----------

